# Does anyone have a tangible value for US&S 1911A1 original cond



## The91Bravo (Dec 3, 2008)

I have the opportunity to buy:

"U.S. Union Switch & Signal Model 1911A1, .45 auto military pistol. Serial #1044099, mfg. 1943 in Swissvale, PA. World War II American troop issue. A rare contractor of the 1911A1 during the "Big One" and this one is in excellent condition! Probably arsenal rebuilt during World War II and has "R.O.D." marking on the left side of frame behind trigger. Vividly marked on left side of receiver: "U.S. & S. Co., Swissvale, PA. USA". Parkerization is 98% and beautiful. Bore is shiny and excellent. Tight action. Brown plastic grips are excellent. Lanyard loop at butt. Magazine is correct military. Marked on right side of frame: "United States Property, serial number, M1911A1 U.S. Army".


Would anyone know a value for this weapon as described?


I will get pics as soon as possible.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 3, 2008)

Whats the price range?

I have really been wanting to get a hold of a Mil issue 1911A1 with markings. Or even just a slide with markings, but I have not really looked at prices...


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks all for your help.  I will see what I can get the gun for.. 

without my wife finding out...


----------

